# Piranha/Fish Test Part "C"



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Test C:

Using scientific terminalogy, name all the number listed parts. Be sure you look at the numbered parts carefully and where the line originates from before answering.

* ANSWERS

1) iris
2) orbit
3) dentary
4) nasal flap
5) nasal opening (or simply nasal)
6) ventral hyohyal
7) infraorbital 3
8) frontal (or cranial)
9) opercle
10) interopercle
11) articular (angular)
12) infraorbital 5
13) cleithrum
14) maxillary

*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Probably completely off here....

1. Eye 
2. Orbit
3. Dentary
4. Nasal 
5. Nasal
6. Branchiostegal Rays
7. Preopercle
8. 
9. Opercle
10.
11. Quadrate
12. Hyomandibular
13. 
14. Premaxillary


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn mad....good job, I went to OPEFE too but couldnt find everything....

Frank, Is MAD the winner?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You are all winners. As for the tests, you won't get the answers until Monday. BTW there are mistakes Mad made and of course you made your few. Mad, don't change them now, its too late. But you were not to far off on much of it.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> 1. supra orbital
> 2. orbit
> 3. dentary
> 4. nasal flap
> ...


 ummm....my answer is what MAD said!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

No nevermind now I got it I think

1. supraorbital
2. eye socket
3. dentary
4. nasal flap
5. nostril
6. branchiostegal rays
7. preopercle
8. neurocranium
9. subopercle
10. pectoral area
11. quadrate
12. Hyomandibular
13. pectoral fin
14. premaxillary


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Test is completed.


----------

